# Klein or Knipex knife ?



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Why don't you use a razor knife? Those knives pictured are basically worthless.


----------



## 120/208 (Nov 18, 2012)

The Knipex knife looks better. I'd get that one.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

MTW said:


> Why don't you use a razor knife? Those knives pictured are basically worthless.


 he is probably being encouraged to buy one of these because many employers have banned razor knives. Even if they weren't banned by the employer itself I have not been on an industrial job since 2012 where I could use one. 

The point is not to protect people from themselves. It's to have a spotless safety record so that they can bid on these jobs. The clients require it, so the general contractors require it, and thus the subcontractors have to as well.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I have had the Klein knife - because one general contractor's HSE department wouldn't approve anything else - and it was garbage. The Knipex knives are good. I have NWS knives that are very similar to the Knipex ones and they're also very good.


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

MTW said:


> Why don't you use a razor knife? Those knives pictured are basically worthless.


By razor knife, do you mean a straight blade cut-throat razor knife or a flimsy Olfa knife like I used in Graphic Design ? The Olfa blade isn't stiff enough and loose edge easily, safety hazard IMO. The cut-throat razor belongs in my bathroom, not in my pouch. I can sharpen the Klein to be able to shave with it and it does a great job at stripping, slitting and splicing plus general cutting tasks. I just think the handle could have a little more grip for comfort, but the blade is very good.

School or employer aren't forcing us to buy into anything, it's simply that I'll need an electrician knife to do my work (like we all do) and asking what else is out there.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

I suggest a folding "Case" knife from Lowe's,while your at it also pick up a diamond hone(the fish hook variety) to keep your knife sharp!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

....


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

The Klein knife is a waste of money. The Knipex is comfortable and the blade is better suited for the abuse.

I carry a Lansky Blade Medic with me. Awesome little sharpener.

http://lansky.com/index.php/products/blademedic-knife-sharpener/

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

The nice thing about the diamond flat hone is,you can sharpen anything in your pouch. Knives,drills,screwdrivers,etc.. Dull tools suck!


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

Wpgshocker said:


> The Klein knife is a waste of money. The Knipex is comfortable and the blade is better suited for the abuse.
> 
> I carry a Lansky Blade Medic with me. Awesome little sharpener.
> 
> ...


That's a nice tool, thanks for the link !


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Haven't used a fixed blade knife since I was 20-something doing linework for a little bit. Use a Stanley 99, otherwise. When I did climb, I liked the Buckingham knife because it clipped on a carabiner easily.


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

I can see that knife choice is very personal and relevant of each's work situation and experience. I'll do same and go with what I feel is the most appropriate for my work. Thanks !


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

My opinion of Klein knives is that the average softdrink can has better steel in it than a Klein knife. NEVER had one that would hold a edge. 
I have one of those Buckingham knives (without the ring) like MD Shunk has seems to be a good stripping Knife tad large though. 
I also have Channellock Hawk-bill knife made by Camaills excellent knife but Camallis is out of business.

LC


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

Mora has some nice offerings. Made in Sweden. 
http://www.amazon.com/Morakniv-Craftline-Electrician-Stainless-1-7-Inch/dp/B007C1V7CU


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I buy one of these about every other month. Good to go











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I had the Klein knife pictured in the OP. It was absolutely the most worthless knife I've ever owned. It was dull from the start and would not hold an edge. I think I threw it away or gave it away shortly thereafter. I've used a utility knife since I started doing electrical work and I've never needed anything else.


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

ppsh said:


> Mora has some nice offerings. Made in Sweden.
> http://www.amazon.com/Morakniv-Craftline-Electrician-Stainless-1-7-Inch/dp/B007C1V7CU


I like these, thanks for introducing me to this brand ! I've known Sandvik for quite a while and they make the best steel on earth.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I have this guy and love it, also keep an Olfa-style around for when it's needed. I carry that folding hook knife everywhere I go though. And I don't sharpen it, I actually prefer my stripping knife to be a bit dull.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't see the need for an insulated knife. If you're using a knife on something that has even a remote chance of being energized, you need to take a ten second time out and ask, "What the %$#@ am I doing?"


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

99cents said:


> I don't see the need for an insulated knife. If you're using a knife on something that has even a remote chance of being energized, you need to take a ten second time out and ask, "What the %$#@ am I doing?"


Linesman usually do our disconnects live and heat shrink a raychem cap onto the conductors we then our work and they come back and do a reconnect. Your average spark has no need for an insulated knife but there is a market for them. Its also less exposed metal to short out equipment if its dropped in a substation yard or something I suppose.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

They only time you might need an insulated knife is when reconnecting a upgraded service. Other than that, no need for it.


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

mdnitedrftr said:


> They only time you might need an insulated knife is when reconnecting a upgraded service. Other than that, no need for it.


It's more for the comfortable grip than the insulated feature. Now I'm looking at Morakniv offering, I like them a lot.


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

Got the Mora this week, very nice knife, very sharp and awesome grip.

Also got the All Around Pro stainless, beautiful knife.


----------

